# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 50g redone



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i finnaly got my pics to work how i want them to so here is my tank in the stages of redoing it and after it is planted


















50g tank, 2.5wpg, silica sand, 11hr full light period, Fe root tabs and jobes in sand, K2SO4 1 teaspoon 1-2 times per week kent plant fert 2ml daily


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i finnaly got my pics to work how i want them to so here is my tank in the stages of redoing it and after it is planted


















50g tank, 2.5wpg, silica sand, 11hr full light period, Fe root tabs and jobes in sand, K2SO4 1 teaspoon 1-2 times per week kent plant fert 2ml daily


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

YA! it worked this time. what do you all think?

50g tank, 2.5wpg, silica sand, 11hr full light period, Fe root tabs and jobes in sand, K2SO4 1 teaspoon 1-2 times per week kent plant fert 2ml daily


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I like it. How are you finding the sand to work? I had trouble with anaerobic areas when I put fertilizer tabs in my substrate when I used sand.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

well i have only been useing the sand for about a week now but so far i really like it. real easy to plant things in though. however it is not a real fine grade sand it is more of a medium grade you can see each individual grain quite easy.

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

i really like your tank especially the look of the sand. is it just sand? no flourite or anything besides the root tabs and jobes? i'm thinking of using play sand in a 10g tank. where did you buy the silica sand?


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

ya it is 100% sand and i got it at a lfs it was accually the best price i could find anywere. and for the looks i like it alot more then playground sand. but i dou know that the company that made the sand was target if that helps you at all.

tank specs are in my profile


----------

